# Socializing before shots?



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I see a lot of people taking their pups places who by my calculations havent had all their parvo boosters. I was advised by the Vet to not even walk around the neighborhood before all 4 were done. (although, I do walk him through the neighborhood on a 4 foot leash with close supervision). Is it safe now after 3 rounds of parvo shots to take Clover out into the general population? I want to get him out there too but he isnt "ready" for 3 more weeks. 

Where are good places to get them out there?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

georgiapeach717 said:


> I see a lot of people taking their pups places who by my calculations havent had all their parvo boosters. I was advised by the Vet to not even walk around the neighborhood before all 4 were done. (although, I do walk him through the neighborhood on a 4 foot leash with close supervision). Is it safe now after 3 rounds of parvo shots to take Clover out into the general population? I want to get him out there too but he isnt "ready" for 3 more weeks.
> 
> Where are good places to get them out there?


If you are with friends and their healthy dogs. Or in areas with few dogs. Then I take the teeny risk of my pup getting sick over the HUGE ISSUES from lack of early socialization. Our young pups go thru stages and if you aren't supporting them and exposing them properly during these stages (and miss them waiting for your shots) then you can never really get the time back and have your pup 'be all that it can be'. 

So I always use my common sense. For instance a dog park would be a BAD place to take a puppy before it's shots. But puppy classes with other people as nuts about their puppy as I am that they are also paying for and attending the sessions???? Chances are these pups are FINE!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm with MRL on this. I started taking my puppy out and about the second day I had him at 8 weeks of age. I did not take him to any place with large numbers of unknown dogs, but did take him all around the neighborhood and around my friends' dogs and dog school. My dog school only has crazy people that compete all the time and have been going there forever and I know almost all of them - not a PetSmart type of place.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

ah gotcha! thank you! 

do you think i have missed the boat at 12 weeks? He was a pretty good boy with the love and hugs from 5 little girls across the street he had never met before last night!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can't ever say what could have been, just what can be. Start now getting him out and about and go from there and see what happens.That's the best you can do. 

You can never socialize enough and I still socialize my dog at every opportunity and will continue to do that for his entire life.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i have been searching dog events and clubs and classes since posting this in another winder. I am really intersted in the wolf brook club close to me. I am kind of lost starting to look, but getting there. I also found a German Shepherd Club of Atlanta that I may look into joining for more outlets and shows 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with MRL and Elaine here. As far as where to take him, start building a list of places in your area and of things to do and introduce him to around the house. Here's a pretty good list of ideas to get you started here: And don't forget MRL's comment about using common sense

Puppy socialization checklist

Socialization checklist

As far as your bet's recommendation, take a look at this article-and considered referring your vet to it so he can update his advice-this came out in 2008:

AVSAB position paper on Puppy Socialization


Get out and have fun!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Samuel  I appreciate the links!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Elaine said:


> You can never socialize enough and I still socialize my dog at every opportunity and will continue to do that for his entire life.





> do you think i have missed the boat at 12 weeks? He was a pretty good boy with the love and hugs from 5 little girls across the street he had never met before last night!


At 12 weeks I certainly don't think it's too late at all. Specially cause he sounds wonderful, you just want to KEEP him wonderful by continuing to take him out and about and expose him to as much as he can handle. 

If you have puppy classes available, that's truly the most ideal. I met people when I trained my first dogs over 15 years ago, and they are still my friends (and their dogs!!!).


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i am looking into puppy classes. The petsmart ones are kinda pricey and the ones for him start with "sit" and "down" and beggining "come"...which he knows all of already. I am really looking foward to a dog park recommended to me by Southern Thistle when he gets the last set of Parvo next month and he will be going to the kids playground with me as much as his belly can handle. (he just started having vomit issues last week for the first time ever when in a car). I also plan on just having him out to watch and see kids playing when it warms up outside and of course the inevitable walk of fame through petsmart, lol. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to make some friends for me and Clover both! That would be ideal!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Interesting, my vet advised not to sacrifice socialization to the vaccination schedule. 

Have fun getting him out and about. It is not too late if he is a sound pup.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh yeah he is sound, full of spunk and a true lovebug! we go to the vets and he will take hugs, kisses and love from anyone he can get to love on him. No fear stage yet. *knocks on wood* although I know its coming soon. I am going to take him somewhere as soon as the rain stops if it kills me!


----------

